# American Horror Story: Asylum



## EvilMidniteBombr

Does anyone know if season 2 of American Horror Story will have an entirely different name? I'm just wondering if I should just make a ARWL or leave my season pass as is?


----------



## lpwcomp

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Does anyone know if season 2 of American Horror Story will have an entirely different name?


The important thing is: Will it get a new seriesId?


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I'm just wondering if I should just make a ARWL or leave my season pass as is?


Depends. Are you going to be out of touch with your TIVo when the guide data is updated to reflect the episode?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm sure this thread will be updated as soon as it shows up in the Guide Data, which should be around October 5.


----------



## Bierboy

It's a good question. SPs don't work for TAR for that exact reason....I had to set up a WL with key words.


----------



## lpwcomp

T A R?

Edit: Figured it out: The Amazing Race.


----------



## lpwcomp

I suspect that "American Horror Story: Asylum" will be treated as a separate mini-series and indeed get its own seriesId.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

lpwcomp said:


> Are you going to be out of touch with your TIVo when the guide data is updated to reflect the episode?


Probably not. But the real question is, will I remember to check the guide data before Ep.1?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Probably not. But the real question is, will I remember to check the guide data before Ep.1?


Or will you remember to check this thread in the 12 days before Ep. 1?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or will you remember to check this thread in the 12 days before Ep. 1?


That's where email alerts come in handy! But, of course, that won't help if no one posts about it before Ep. 1.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm sure this thread will be updated as soon as it shows up in the Guide Data, which should be around October 5.


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm sure this thread will be updated as soon as it shows up in the Guide Data, which should be around October 5.


You smeeked yourself....Rob, I'm ashamed....


----------



## pig_man

My old season pass didn't pick up the new episode on Oct. 17, so I had to create a new season pass for American Horror Story: Asylum.


----------



## CraigK

Thanks!:up:


----------



## 2004raptor

Never heard of this, thanks.

I set a season pass. Can anyone sum up the first season? Is it worth watching?


----------



## danterner

2004raptor said:


> Never heard of this, thanks.
> 
> I set a season pass. Can anyone sum up the first season? Is it worth watching?


The first season is about a haunted house and its residents.

It was one of my favorite new shows of last season. Definitely worth watching a few episodes to see if it's for you. It has kind of the same twisted illogic of a fever dream, and though it'll seem very disjointed at first it really does all ultimately come together in satisfying and surprising ways. Great cast, too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

2004raptor said:


> Never heard of this, thanks.
> 
> I set a season pass. Can anyone sum up the first season? Is it worth watching?


Yes, but it's effectively a mini-series. The new season is a completely new story (although with some of the same cast, playing new characters). So you don't need to see the first season to follow the second.


----------



## b_scott

you have to re-add the new one, FYI.


----------



## slowbiscuit

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Does anyone know if season 2 of American Horror Story will have an entirely different name? I'm just wondering if I should just make a ARWL or leave my season pass as is?


I created an ARWL to avoid this silliness in future and deleted the old SP.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

slowbiscuit said:


> I created an ARWL to avoid this silliness in future and deleted the old SP.


I'm considering the same. I had to do that with The Biggest Loser several seasons ago when they were changing the title every season.

Regardless, season pass set for Asylum.


----------



## nocturne0180

I'm not sure if its just looking for the original series, but when i try to set up a season pass off of one of the episodes it says it cant find any future episodes. Is any one else having this issue? Ive already deleted the season pass for last season and tried again, still nothing. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

If you are trying to set up a season pass via the menu of a show from last season, you will not find any new episodes. This season the show has a different title. Try doing a title search for American Asylum or an actor search for Quinto. Either of those should get you this season's show title.


----------



## lpwcomp

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> If you are trying to set up a season pass via the menu of a show from last season, you will not find any new episodes. This season the show has a different title. Try doing a title search for American Asylum or an actor search for Quinto. Either of those should get you this season's show title.


The title is American Horror Story: Asylum, _*not*_ American Asylum.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

lpwcomp said:


> The title is American Horror Story: Asylum, _*not*_ American Asylum.


Yes, but American Asylum will get you there. "Horror" and "Story" won't narrow the hits.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

i remember when I entered it into the tivo search (Premire) I had to go as far as
American horror S before it showed up even tho american horror showed up after a few letters.


----------

